# Toothache



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I always seem to get a toothache when I go abroad but I did a test yesterday for the good of other motorhomers who end up with that, "I want to rip that tooth out bare handed pain".

I gouged out a side filling causing a hole and the pain then ensued :roll: . I am between dentists at the moment as I am trying to find one that does not hurt. After about 13 of them, I am still looking.

So I purchased Dentek from Tescos from the toothpaste section which consists of some cotton buds, a bottle of clove tasting stuff (strong or what) and some plyable cement and a stick for those who not only wish to cement the cavity up but build an extension.

I dabbed the hole with the stuff on the baby bud and then picked off a tiny piece of cement and rolled it into a ball and with one finger, squashed the ball over the hole and rubbed it carefully until it was smooth.

You then should wait a couple of hours before eating but I didn't but the pain slipped gradually away and after an hour I felt nothing.

This was yesterday morning and now over 24 hours later it is still nice and smooth and totally pain free.

At least in my view for an emergency, this has to be in the first aid kit. 

There is also some stuff in there in a pot for glueing back caps or crowns that have come off.

I give this 5 stars as it does what it says on the enclosed leaflet.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

blimey, self dentistry from Tescos now. :roll: whatever next?

What was somebody saying about them ruling the world? :lol: :roll:


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Pusser,
your selflessness in pursuing all sorts of dental care never fails to amaze me....glad it went ok !!

Jenny


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice one Puss. :lol: 

I often super glue my caps back, they seem to last longer than the dentist's method as well. 8O 

steve


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

bognormike said:


> blimey, self dentistry from Tescos now. :roll: whatever next?
> 
> What was somebody saying about them ruling the world? :lol: :roll:


See - I keep telling people but they don't want to listen!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Your such a nice bloke . . now if you were a right B***, I'd suggest a smack in the mouth to cure the toothache :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

This is a useful, emergency type provision. I just hope you got your Clubcard points too. 

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've got a 'bridge' supporting a replaced tooth - which cracked and now wobbles . . [but no pain], anyway I went along to my normal dentist who gave me two options . . (1) have a denture plate made = £540 8O or have the bridge replaced = £4,500 8O 8O

I then opted to get a second opinion from this place :-
http://www.evodental.com/

Not only was the dentist human, he took well over 40 minutes taking x-rays with a space age machine that whirls around your head and gives an all round view of my mouth & teeth [good job I got no brain as it may have given a cloudy picture], the new bridge [made from real proper stuff - not the cheapo] works out at ONLY £3,700 8O . . . and I can get interest free credit over 2 years - or pay upfront & get 5% discount.
I should add that my 'original' dentist would only take me on their books as a private patient . . trying to get a NHS dentist was like trying to find gold dust & in the end I gave up & went private but I may well change over to this new one as he seemed to take an interest & didn't look on me like just a lump of flesh


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad to hear the kit bought in Tesco worked so well. We often recommend that people try these temporary solutions whilst waiting for a detist appointment.

Have you tried looking here: http://www.nhs.uk/servicedirectories/Pages/ServiceSearch.aspx?ServiceType=Dentist for a new dentist? (If you do, remember to check under your particular catergory (eg NHS exempt)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I realise that when toothache really kicks in cost is no object, but in the cold light of day how much is that Dentek stuff?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> I've got a 'bridge' supporting a replaced tooth - which cracked and now wobbles . . [but no pain], anyway I went along to my normal dentist who gave me two options . . (1) have a denture plate made = £540 8O or have the bridge replaced = £4,500 8O 8O


An implant would have been cheaper for one missing toof.......... £1500

Peter


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> I realise that when toothache really kicks in cost is no object, but in the cold light of day how much is that Dentek stuff?


I never keep receipts but missus gets them out my pocket when she does the washing and keeps them so I have managed to find it and the cost is £7.99.

There is enough stuff to do several teeth if not all of them if you are having a bad day.

I may go into biz and have a cavity rally cos it saves hundreds on fillings. 8)


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

I wonder if car body filler will work......what else would you expect from a Yorkshire man???


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

So keep an eye out for pusser at the rallies, with 'DENTIST' in the windscreen. £10 a tooth! lol! :lol: 

Thing i never worked out with dentists is this - I go private, brother goes NHS.

Me check up; £15

Brother ; £free

Me filling; £52

Brother; £68

Seems to me that there is sweet little difference!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Ya Pusser/Daphne,
Well known fact that essence of cloves will kill tooth pain, it's just finding the stuff.

Another good reason to enjoy life in France.
Broke a well filled tooth last week. Three days later into the dentist and tooth rebuilt almost painlessly for €42 and I get €33 back from the state.

Maybe a quick trip over to inform your travel insurance of a broken tooth and get it covered by them...??? :idea: 

Ray.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Pusser,

Thanks for proving those DIY repair kits work. I must admit I was sceptical until I read this thread. 

Dentists, eh.

4 dentists ago - a highly recommended and smooth-talking dentist kept taking phone calls from his stockbroker during my initial check-up. He said I needed crowns or else I would quickly have major troubles with my teeth, and started outlining plans for dental treatments totalling about £5k. I clocked the swanky new Rolls Royce parked outside. 8O 25 years later I still have no crowns nor apparent need of any crowns. 

Another dentist I once went to for several years of private treatment I recognised on telly in one of those country lifestyle shows you might accidentally across while channel surfing on Sky. He was interviewed fly fishing in his own private stretch of river, living the dream. Lucky him; poorer me.

I blame the clueless school teacher who gave rubbish career advice.  


SD


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

SpeedyDux said:


> Hi Pusser,
> 
> Thanks for proving those DIY repair kits work. I must admit I was sceptical until I read this thread.
> 
> ...


My choice of career was stunted right from the start. I was born too early and thus missed the opportunities with mammography. 8O


----------

